# Any snowbirds here?



## jalou65 (Oct 17, 2020)

I live in Ohio and would like to start spending at least a month in Florida every year around March.  I'd like any thoughts on the best locations for snowbirds.  I do want to be on one of the coasts.  Thank you.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 17, 2020)

Been there, done that!  Spent 4 winters in SW Arizona.  Gave my 5th wheel setup to my oldest daughter (she's full time).  Only drawback was the 1,500 one way miles alone.  It's a livestyle that many love.


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2020)

jalou65 said:


> I live in Ohio and would like to start spending at least a month in Florida every year around March.  I'd like any thoughts on the best locations for snowbirds.  I do want to be on one of the coasts.  Thank you.


I did 8 years in Florida on the west coast. Pappy is a member here and he used to split his time between New York state and the east coast of Florida. I prefer the Gulf Coast, but that's up to the person making the decision.

I went to college in Ohio at Kent State and stayed with my aunt and uncle in Chardon, just east of Cleveland in Geauga County. 

We still have a home down and I am considering staying down this winter, but my wife wants to stay here in PA, so I may stay down anyway and come home every so often. It's only a 2 hour flight. 

As for best locations, that's going to be up to you. IMO, if you like warm weather "all" winter, you need to stay below Orlando. There are nights in northern Florida that do get fairly cold for some of them. Like down into the 40's. On the Gulf side, I think Pinellas County and south is beautiful. You may decide on Clearwater, Ft. Myers, Sarasota, Bradenton or Naples. Those would all be good weather areas in winter. Just keep in mind that the traffic can be hectic when the northerners arrive from the north.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 17, 2020)

*Any snowbirds here?*

Only in the sense that I prefer to stay in my "cage" when the snow flies. 

We used to have a bunch of folks in our condo association who were snow birds.  Their destinations were only one of two destinations: Florida or Arizona.

Tony


----------



## Manatee (Nov 10, 2020)

In 1971 and 1972 we vacationed in Florida.  We asked ourselves "why are we putting up with snow, cold, ice, etc. 1972 was the year we moved south full time.  Until that time we had never owned a house or car that had air conditioning.  Since that time we have never owned a house or car that _didn't _ have air conditioning. None have had a furnace or chimney either. Left the snow shovel "up nawth".


----------



## MickaC (Nov 10, 2020)

Not a Snowbird........would love to be one.......maybe all year round......have been thinking about that for a couple of years.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Nah, I stay put.  I dislike Florida and this year I can't go anywhere.  I did go to Morocco for a couple of years, but not lately.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 10, 2020)

Manatee said:


> In 1971 and 1972 we vacationed in Florida.  We asked ourselves "why are we putting up with snow, cold, ice, etc. 1972 was the year we moved south full time.  Until that time we had never owned a house or car that had air conditioning.  Since that time we have never owned a house or car that _didn't _ have air conditioning. None have had a furnace or chimney either. Left the snow shovel "up nawth".



To me, it is always interesting how different various people's lives were at any given point in time.  In 1971 and 1972, I was in Vietnam.  But then, while some were in Korea during the Korean war, I was just a baby, completely innocent, unless you listen to my mother tell it. 

As for the snowbirds who have lived here in Minnesota and down in Florida or Arizona in the winter, none of them moved down there permanently.  I don't know what went into their decisions to stay, but then maybe there was no decision to be made.  So I can't hazard a guess.

Tony


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2020)

Up until this summer, we were "Sunbirds", based in Florida and heading for the hills for 4-5 months to escape the summer heat. 

Hopefully, we'll be able to resume that when and if things settle down.


----------

